# "Gerber Jr." Machete w/ saw back



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well after 2 month's plus, of using the machete I in love with it! Not only is it great for small cutting job's but its good for cutting even larger piece's of logs! What really surprised me was the saw blade back.

I cut thru a lot of wood quick for small building project's. The teeth on mine are staggered as is not the case on some of the other, even more expensive machete's I have looked at.


So give this machete a good look because it made several camp's more liveable by allowing me to build brush shelter's, and a shelf and small table out of branch's for longer stay's!

Cat and Turtle:wave:


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, it's an amazing little cutter.
I have several general purpose machete's, but my Gator Jr is my "go-to".

Comfortable grip, not too big, and it fits great inside my BOB/GHB.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Tools that do more than one thing are valuable. My brother has one he bought for work. It has been real handy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

S.O.G has a decent one as well, but I hate sawback knives,I'd rather pack a bow saw.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the Gator and Gator Jr. and really like them both. For my money (if it works well), I don't think you can beat a good multi-purpose tool. Why tote two when one will do?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Magus said:


> S.O.G has a decent one as well, but I hate sawback knives,I'd rather pack a bow saw.


I have a Gerber full length/sawback Machete. I have no problems with it except the saw needed sharpening. It cuts well on either side. In my case the shorter version might have been better but they're both fine tools with good sheaths.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a Barteaux & Sons 12" machete that has a stainless (sorta) blade, "D" handle and saw back. They must not make 'em any more because I couldn't find a picture.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I bought 2 of the Gerbers on sale at REI and love 'em. Lots of survival ... I mean _camping_ gear on sale at end of season sales at REI.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I have a Gerber full length/sawback Machete. I have no problems with it except the saw needed sharpening. It cuts well on either side. In my case the shorter version might have been better but they're both fine tools with good sheaths.


Never had an issue with the saw quality, my issue is if I lose the machete, I've lost it AND my saw! that and well...have you ever tried to dislodge something with saw teeth from flesh? its bad enough with a regular blade.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Gerber Jr......count.*

Well I wore it on my belt in it's sheath which is fantastic, I put a small leather string at the bottom to tie to my leg. So as long as the machete is in its sheath, I have hiked 180 or so mile's used it around camp.

Built camp furniture, and I use it as a backup knife to my hunting knife, and of course for self defense. I am currently working on ways too modify and add item's to the Gerber Jr. And also the sheath.

Just some more input.....

Cat and Turtle


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

My wife confiscated mine as soon as she used it once. It's the perfect size and weight for her. She's chopped a million things with it and loves it.


----------

